# DeWALT DW705



## rpearlberg (Dec 13, 2011)

DW705

Is this worth $150 just to keep in the basement for random projects or is my money better off elsewhere?


----------



## jeter (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the same saw, it's a workhorse, I'm very happy with mind mitre saw and I will offer $125 to see what they say, it's relatively an older model. However, its still a good buy for $150 if it's in good condition.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

It's a fantastic saw. I have a very similar one and I love it to bits. Assuming it is in good condition (looks barely used) $150 is a great deal.


----------



## rpearlberg (Dec 13, 2011)

Or I could get the DW713 for the same price. Smaller, but newer…


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I see the ad says $300. It's not worth that much, considering it's neither slider or dual bevel, but $150 is a darn good deal. Like the others say, it is a work horse. It's also pretty accurate once you fine tune it.


----------



## rpearlberg (Dec 13, 2011)

I told them from the start that I can get the new version (DW715) brand new for $275….
I've talked her down to $150, now just need to say yes or no….


----------



## rpearlberg (Dec 13, 2011)

I should also see if it has the dust collection bag and what other parts should it come with??


----------



## rpearlberg (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the DW713 that I could get for $150….obviously a smaller saw, but a newer model….

DW713


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That model is a solid, accurate and tough saw. I had
one for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## rpearlberg (Dec 13, 2011)

@ Loren - which one, the 705 or 713?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

705. It's a basic saw that bevels one way miters both ways. The
miter stops are very positive and there's solid metal-to-metal
detents for the miter adjustment. The bevel knob on the back is
a big 3-pronged thing you can easily grab and adjust without
getting behind the saw. Like most 12" saws it can crosscut a 4×6
or a 2×8.


----------

